# Organic Chemistry MCQS



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamoalikum guys,I made an Organic Chemistry test for MCAT Preparation.Hope it can be of some help to you 

1-Homolytic Fission is :
a)Symmetrical
b)Unsymmetrical
c)Both
d)None

2- alcohols are resistant to oxidation :
A)primary
B)secondary
C)tertiary
D)All

3-When alcohol is dehydrated ar 140 oC the produxt obtnd is : A)etheneB)diethyl etherC)iodoformD)none 
4-_____ are formed in homolytic bond fission :
a)Free radicals
b)Ions
c)Both a & b
d) None

5-The factors which favor homolytic fission are :
a)Electronegativity difference is less or zero
b) Gaseous state
c) Light & Electricity
d)All of the above

6-Unsymmetrical bond fission is favored in :
a)Homolysis
b)heterolysis
c)Both
d) None

7-Direction of polar reactions is from :
a)Nucleophile to electrophile
b)Electrophile to nucleophile
c)Source to sink
d) Both a & c

8-Which of the fllowing is nucleophile :
a)Cl-
b)H2O
c)NH3
d)All

9-In tertiary Alcohols one C having OH group is attached to mainly how many more C :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

10-In combustion of methane the amount of energy released is :
a)891 kj/mol
b)892 kj/mol
c)893 kj/mol
d)None

11-Which of the following is electrophile :
a)Cl2
b)Cl-
c)Br2
d)Both a & c

12-Out of the following which reacts with alkanes in presence of ultra violet rays :
a)Chlorine
b)Bromine
c)Iodine
d)Flourine
e)Both a & b
f)Both c & d
g)All

13-The step in which chlorine free radical reacts with methane and a methyl free radical is obtained is termed as :
a)Initiation
b)Propagation
c)Termination
d)None

14-Combustion of alkanes is highly ____ so it requires ____ for initiation :
a)Endothermic & nothing
b)Exothermic & nothing
c)Endothermic & flame
d)Exothermic & spark

15-Which of the following reaction is not synthetically important :
a)Free radical reaction of alkanes
b)Halogenation of alkanes
c)Both a & b
d)None

16-During dehydrohalogenation of alkyl halides the hydrogen is removed from the C which is attached to :
a)R
b)X
c)R or X
d)None

17-The catalysts used for dehydration of aclohols are :
a)Al2O3
b)H2SO4
c)H3PO4
d)All

18-The temperature required for primary alcohol to form ethene is :
a)150oC
b)180oC
c)140-170 oC
d)All of the above

19-The catalytic hydrogenation of alkenes is at 1-5atm pressure and giving 120kj/mol per double bond and giving ______ compound :
a)Unsaturated
b)Saturated
c)Depends upon given conditions
d)None


20-The catalysts used for catalytic hydrogenation of alkenes are :
a)Pt,Pd,NiAl2O3
b) Pt,Pb,Raney Nickle
c) Pt,Pd,Ni
d)None

21-For hydration of ethene the intermediate compound is :
a)Methyl hydrogen sulphate
b)Ethyl Hydrogen Sulphate
c)Ethyl hydrogen Nitrate
d)None

22-For hydration of alkanes the optimum temperature is :
a)140 oC
b)100 oC
c) 80 oC
d)None

23-As the bromine reaches near the alkene which becomes polarized :
a)Alkene
b)Bromine Molecule
c)Both a & b
d)None

24-1% dilute alkaline KMnO4 solution is a :
a)Strong oxidizing agent
b)Mild oxidizing agent
c)Weak oxidizing agent
d)None

25-Polymerization of ethane at 400oC and 100 atm Pressure produces :
a)Polyethane
b)Polyethylene
c)Polyethanol
d)None

26-Markonikov?s rule follow :
a)Addition of unsynnetrical reagent to an unsymmetrical alkene
b) Addition of unsynnetrical alkene to an unsymmetrical alkene
c) Addition of unsynnetrical reagent to an unsymmetrical reagent
d) Addition of unsynnetrical alkene to an unsymmetrical alkane

27- Butene can have:
a)Geometrical isomerism
b)2-position isomers
c)Both a & b
d)All structural isomers

28- Geometrical isomerism is shown by :
a)Alkanes
b)Alkenes
c)Alkynes
d)Both b & c

29- Anthracene has how many benzene rings?
a)2
b)3
c)4
d)5

30-Pentane has how many isomers :
a)2
b)3
c)4
d)5

31-Oxidation of alkenes in presence of hot KMnO4 solution the products obtained can be :
a)Ketones
b)Carboxylic acids
c)Carbon dioxide
d)All

32-All sp2 orbitals in benzene ring are :
a)in different planes
b)In same planes
c)Coplanar
d)Both b & c

33-Diffused or delocalized electron cloud is formed by overlapping of :
a)one 2py & one 2pz orbitals
b)Both 2pz orbitals
c)Any 2 orbitals
d)None

34-The stability of benzene ring is compared with :
a)Cyclohexene
b)1,3 cyclohexadiene
c)1,3,6 cyclohexatriene
d)None

35-In kekule?s structure the bond lengths between different carbons are as :
a)Between C1-C4
b) Between C2-C5
c) Between C3-C6
d)None

36-During halogenation,nitration,Friedal craft?s reactions of benzene the direction of reaction is :
a)Benzene ring to electrophile
b)Electrophile to benzene ring
c)Benzene ring to nucleophile
d)Nucleophile to benzene ring

37-The acylation of benzene ring produces :
a)Methy benzene
b)Ethyl Benzene
c)Acetophenone
d)Alky Benzene

38-Which of the folllwoing are electrophile :
a)AlCl3
b)FeBr3
c)H2SO4
d)Both a & b
e)All

39-The characteristic of SN2 reactions are :
a)Change of hybridization from sp3 tetrahedral to sp2 planar
b)Attack of weak leaving group
c)Removal of Nucleophile
d)Both a & c
e)All

40-The order of SN2 reactions for primary alkyl halides is :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

41-There is another site present on alkyl halides on which nucleophile can attack during B-Elimination reaactions :
a)a-H
b)b-H
c)a-C
d)b-C

42-The rate of E1 reactions depend upon :
a)The concentration of substrate
b)Conc. Of nucleophile
c)Conc of substrate as well as nucleophile
d)None

43-Which one of the following is not a nucleophile :
a)H2O
b)H2S
c)BF3
d)NH3

44-The benzene molecule contains :
a)Three double bonds
b)two double bonds
c)One double bond
d)Delocalized pi electron charge

45-During nitration of benzene active nitrating agent is :
a)NO3
b)NO2+
c)NO2-
d)HNO3

46-Formula of chloroform is :
a)CH3Cl
b)CCl4
c)CH2Cl2
d)CHCl3

47-Optimum temperature for the fermentation is :
a)25-35 oC
b)35-45 oC
c)15-25 oC
d)None

48-The product obtained after re-Distilation of 95% alcohol in presence of CaO is called :
a)rectified spirit
b)Absolute alcohol
c)Methyleted spirit
d)None

49-For denaturation of alcohol which can be used :
a)Methanol
b)Ethanol
c)Pyridine
d)Acetone
e)All
f)All except ethanol

50-When NH3 reacts with alcohol then the catalyst used is :
a)ZnCl2
b)ThO2
c)Pyridine
d)None

51-Which reaction is correct :
a)2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONa + H2
b) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONa + H2O
c) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5OONa + H2
d) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONaH + HO

52-Upon oxidation of 2-methyl 2 propanol the product obtained is :
a)Ethanal
b)Propanone
c)2-Methylpropane
d)None
53-When ethanol reacts with Phospho pentachloride then the products include :
a)HCl
b)HOCl
c)H3PO3
d)None

54-The formulae for iodoform is :
a)CHI3
b)CHBr3
c)CH2OHI
d)None

55-The reason why phenol is more acidic is :
a)Delocalization of electronic cloud of benzene ring
b)Ka = 1.3 x 10^-10
c)delocaliztion of ?ve charge in ring
d)Both b & c
e)All

56-Phenol reacts with dilute HNO3 at 25oC to give :
a)TNT
b)Picric acid
c)Both a & b
d)None

57-Rectified spirit contains alcohol about :
a)14%
b)95%
c)12%
d)20%

58-Esterification of alcohols is___ with removal of water :
a)Irreversible
b)Reversible
c)Maybe both
d)None

59-CH3COCH2CH3 is ;
a)2Propanone
b)Butanone
c)Acetophenone
d)None

60-The IUPAC name of (CH3)2 CH CH2 OH is :
a)2,3methyl 2 propanol
b) 2,4methyl 2 propanone
c) 1,3ethyl 3 propanol
d) 2,3methyl 1 propenol
61-In industry for preparation of formaldehyde the optimal conditions are :
a)Pt-Asbestos
b)300oC
c)Both
d)None

62-Acetaldehyde is prepared in the laboratory by the oxidation of ethyl alcohol with :
a)Alkaline sodium dichromate solution
b)Acidfied KMnO4 Solution
b)Alkaline KMnO4 Solution
d)None

63-Acidified aqueous hydrolysis of acetaldehyde cyanohydrin gives :
a)2-Hydroxypropanoic acid
b)Lactic acid
c)alpha hydroxyl acid containing one C more than starting aldehyde or ketone
d)All

64-Which one of the following is a good source of Cyanide ion :
a)HCN
b)KCN
c)NH4CN
d)LiCN

65-Tryosine has ____ taste :
a)Sweet
b)Sour
c)Cheese
d)None

66-Which of the following pair of amino acids have sec. amino group :
a)Glycine & Proline
b)Histidine & Glutamic acid
c)Lysine & valine
d)Proline & Histidine

67-The acidic character of amino acid is due to :
a)COOH
b)COO-
b)NH2
c)NH3+

68-The catalyst used in the reaction of a-bromoacid with ammonia is :
a)K
b)P
c)Li
d)H

69-During strecker synthesis the intermediate compound obtained is :
a)Ammonium ion
b)Ammonium Chloride
c)Ammonium nitrile
d)None

70-There is a peptide molecule which is said to have molecular mass 11,312,it is termed as :
a)Polypeptide
b)Protein
c)Both a & b
d)None

71-Addition polymerization is catalyzed by :
a)Thermal decomposition of organic peroxides
b)Photochemical decomposition of organic peroxides
c)Both
d)None

72-Condensation polymerization involves the removal of :
a)Water
b)Methanol
c)Ethanol
d)All
e)Both a & b

73-Polysterene is used in :
a)Pipes
b)Gramophone records
c)Clothing
d)Cosmetic bottles

74-Plyamide resisns include :
a)Nylon -6,9
b)Nylon -3,6
c)Nylon -9,9
d)Nylon- 6.6

75-Glucose is also termed as :
a)Dextrose
b)Grape Sugar
c)Blood Sugar
d)All
e)Both b & c

76-Amylopectin has glycosidic linkages as :
a)1,2
b)1,4
c)1,2 & 1,4
d)1,4 & 1,6

77-Woody trees are generally ___% celloluse :
a)10%
b)20%
c)30%
d)40%
e)None

78-The saponification number for glycerol triplemitate is :
a)206
b)208
c)210
d)212

79-In DNA the sugar is :
a)1-Deoxyribose
b)2-Deoxribose
c)3-Deoxyribose
d)None

80-The acid chloride strength is of the order of :
a)CH3COOCl > CH3COOCl2 > CH3COOCl3 > CH3COOCl4
b) CH3COOCl < CH3COOCl2 > CH3COOCl3 < CH3COOCl4
c) CH3COOCl < CH3COOCl2 <CH3COOCl3 <CH3COOCl4
d) CH3COOCl <CH3COOCl2 ,CH3COOCl3 > CH3COOCl4

(Acetic acid, HC2H3O2 Ka = 1.8?10?5 

Chloroacetic acid, HC2H2ClO2 Ka = 1.4?10?3 

Dichloroacetic acid, HC2HCl2O2 Ka = 5.5?10?2 

Trichloroacetic acid, HC2Cl3O2 Ka = 3.0?10?1 )

81-The steps for the formation of ester are :
a)3
b)4
c)5
d)None

82-In reaction with SOCl2 which two atoms get polarized due to presence of Chloride ion :
a)C of CH3 and O
b)Alpha C and O with alpha C
c)Alpha C and adjacent O on its right
d)Polarization is not possible

83-The efficient method to obtain carboxylic acid is :
a)Methyl Ketone to Carboxylic acid
b) Acetaldehyde to Carboxylic acid
c) Formaldehyde to Carboxylic acid
d)None

84-In holoform reaction carboxylic acid contains ____ C atoms than starting aldehyde and ketone :
a)More
b)Moderate
c)Less
d)None

85-2,4 DNPH are usually :
a)liquids
b)Crystalline solids
c)gases
d)None

86-Sodium borohydride reduces :
a)C=O
b)C-C
c)C-H
d)None

87-During oxidation of aldehydes the H atom attached to ___ is oxidized :
a)Methyl
b)Carbonyl group
c)C
d)None

88-The alkoxide ion is protonated with __ to give an alcohol :
a)H3O+
b)H2O
c)OH-
d)MH4OH

89-During oxidation of ketones :
a)The carbon atom joined to the __ number of H is usually oxidized :
a)Smaller
b)medium
c)greater
d)None

90-In case of symmetrical ketones ___ C atoms adjacent to the carbony group is oxidized :
a)One
b)Two
c)Three
d)Four

91-During oxidation of unsymmetrial ketones the carbonyl group goes with:
a)Larger alkyl group
b)Smaller alkyl group
c)Separates
d)None

92-Formula for tollen?s reagent is :
a)Ag(NH3)2
b)AgNH3
c)AgNH2OH
d)[Ag(NH3)2]OH

93-In tollen?s test alongwith silver mirror we get :
a)H2O
b)NH3
c)Both
d)None

94-Fehling solution is :
a)An alkaline solution containing cupric tartrate complex ion
b) An acidic solution containing cupric tartrate complex ion
c) An alkaline solution containing cupric citrate complex ion
d)None
95-Formalin is :
a)40% formaldehyde in 50 % water
b) 30% formaldehyde in60 % water
c) 20% formaldehyde in 70 % water
d) 40% formaldehyde in 52 % water

96-Acetone reacts with HCN to form a cyanohydrin,it is an example of :
a)Electrophilic addition
b)Nucleophilic addition
c)Nucleophilic substitution
d)Electrophilic substation

97-Oxalic & Malonic acids are also called as :
a)Propanedioic and Etahnedioic acid
b)Ethanedioic and Propanedioic acid
c)Both
d)None

98-Pthalic acid has how many benzene rings :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

99-Ethanol forms formic acid by forming an intermediate product of :
a)Aldehyde
b)Ethanal
c)Methanal
d)None
100-Tollen?s reagent is a :
a)Strong oxidizing agent
b)Mild oxidizing agent
c)Weak oxidizing agent
d)None

101-Alkanenitriles will give corresponding carboxylic acids on reaction with :
a)Acids
b)Alkalies
c)Both
d)None

102-When carboxylic acids are obtained from oxidation of primary alcohols then the intermediate producs formed are:
a)Ketones
b)Aldehydes
c)Can be both of the above
d)None

103-When H atom of carboxylic acids is involved in the reactions then one thing will must be formed :
a)Hydrogen gas
b)H2O
c)Respective Salts
d)All

104-During protonation of carboxylic acid in formation of an ester the carboxylic acid at as :
a)Electrophile
b)Nucleophile
c)Can act as both
d)None

105-The correct formulae for ester is :
a)CH3COOC2H5
b) CH3COC2H5
c) CH3COOC2H5O
d) CH2COOC2H5

106-The third step of esterification is :
a)Protonation of carboxylic acids
b)Attack of alcohol
c)Elimination of H+
d)Hydrogen ion transfer

107-The formula for acetamide is :
a)CH3COONH2
b) CH3COONH3
c) CH3CONH2
d) CH3COONH

108-Which one of the following is a strong acid :
a)Phenol
b)Ethanoic acid
c)ChloroEthanoic acid
d)Alcohol

109-The Abbreviation for glutamic acid is :
a)Gla
b)Gly
c)Ala
d)None

110-Which of the following is a non-polar amino acid :
a)Glycine
b)Alanine
c)Valine
d)All
111-Carboxylate ion gives the ____ character to amino acid :
a)Acidic
b)Basic
c)Neutral
d)None

112-Which of the following are required for Strecker?s synthesis :
a)HCN
b)Amine
c)Formaldehyde
d)Both a & c
e)All

113-The compound formed due to addition of CN is called :
a)Amide
b)Amine
c)Imine
d)Nitrile

114-The unsaturated amino acids are :
a)Histidine
b)Glycine
c)Lysine
d)None

115-The secondary amino acids according to your text book are :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

116-The cyclic amino acid is :
a)Glycine
b)Alanine
c)Valine
d)Proline

117-The aliphatic amino acids mentioned in your text book are :
a)10
b)9
c)8
d)7

118-Which of the following derivative can not be dorectky prepared from acetic acid :
A)Acetamide
b)Acetyl Chloride
c)Acetic Anhydride
d)Ethyl acetate

119-Which of the following is not a fatty acid :
a)Propanoic acid
b)Acetic Acid
c)Pthalic Acid
d)Butanoic Acid

120-Acetamide is prepared by :
a)Heating Ammonium acetate
b)Heating methyl cyanide
c)Heating ethyl acteate
d)The hydrolysis of methyl cyanide

121-Photochemical decomposition of organic peroxides to give free radicals usually :
a)Stops the reaction
b)Initiates the free radical polymerization
c)Catalyzes the free radical polymerization
d)Nothing happens

122-Condensation polymerization reaction takes place :
a)At one side of chain
b)At both sides of the chain
c)Both are the possibilities
d)None

123-Condensation polymerizations are generally ___ in nature :
a)Neutral
b)Acidic
c)Basic
d)ionic

124-Alcohols which can be used in condensation polymerization for formation of polyester resins are :
a)Mono-ols
b)Di-ols
c)Tri-ols
d)Tetra-ols

125-The substitude of sucrose(cane sugar) is is :
a)Fructose
b)Dextrose
c)Glucose
d)None
126-Deep blue colour with iodine is given by :
a)Amylose
b)Amylppectin
c)Starch
d)glycogen

127-Natural starch can have __ amylose and __ amylopectin :
a)15% & 85%
b)25% & 95%
c)Both are possible
d)None
128-Which of the following forms the branched structure :
a)Amylose
b)Amylopectin
c)Glycogen
d)Both b & c

129- Celloluse is special characteristic of :
a)Plant kingdom
b)Marine life
c)Both
d)None

130-Celloluse is a polymer of :
a)alpha D glucose
b)Beta D Glucose
c)Glucose
d)None

131-The structure of general protein is :
a)Quartenary
b)Tertiary
c)Secondary
d)Primary

132-The sequence of amino acids combined in a peptide chain is reffered to as :
a)Primary Structure
b)Secondary structure
c)Tertiary Structure
d)None

133- Main type of secondary structure of proteins are :
a)Alpha Helix
b)Beta Strand
c)Both 
d)None
134-Hydrophobic interactions are present in ___ of proteins:
a)Primary structure
b)Secondary structure
c)Tertiary structure
d)None

135-____ also considered as primary building blocks :
a)Fatty Acids
b)Glycerols
c)Sterols
d)Both a & b
e) All
136-The polyunsaturated glycerides would have ___ M.P & B.P :
a)High
b)Medium
c)Low
d)None
137-Sterols,Vitamin D and terpenes are termed as :
a)Compund lipids
b0Associated lipids
c)Derived lipids
d)Both b & c
e)All

138-The rate of deterioration depends upon ___ of fats or oils :
a)Saturation
b)Unsaturation
c)Both
d)None

139-The quantity in miligrams(mg) taken for identification of characteristic of fat or oil per specific given amount of fat or oil is of : 
a)Acid Number & Iodine Number
b)Saponification number and iodine number
c)Acid number & Saponification number
d)Acid number
140-____ belong to sterols :
a)Ergosterol
b)Hormones of adrenal cortex
c)Cholesterol
d)Both a & c
e)All

141-Ergosterol can be converted into :
a)Ergocalciterol
b)Vitamin D1
c)Both
d)None

142-Cholesterol is precursor of :
a)Ergosterol
b)Steroid Hormones
c)Vitamin D2
d)None
143-Aromatic compounds are part of :
a)Homocyclic compounds
b)Heterocyclic compounds
c)Both
d)None

144-Which of the following is an isomerase :
a)Phosphoglyceromutases
b)Phospho transferase
c)Protease
d)Fumarase

145-During incineration the temperature ranges from :
A)900-1000
b)1000-1100
c)800-1000
d)None
146-The recycling of plastics is done by :
a)Reprocessing
b)Depolymerization
c)Transformation
d)All
147-The main pollutant of leather tanneries in the waste water is due to the salt of :
a)Lead
b)Barium Sulphate
c)Alum
d)Nickle sulphate

148-A single chloride free radical can destroy how many ozone molecules :
a)100
b)100000 
c)10000
d)10
149-Which clogs the gills of a fish :
a)Mg
b)Ca
c)Al
d)None

150-The ozone layer is ___ high :
a)15-40 km high
b)25-28 km high
c)30 km high
d)All


Answer Key :


1-a
2-c
3-b
4-a
5-d
6-b
7-d
8-d
9-c
10-a
11-d
12-e
13-b
14-d
15-c
16-a
17-d
18-d
19-b
20-c
21-b
22-b
23-b
24-b

25-b

26-c
27-c
28-b
29-b
30-b
31-d
32-d
33-b
34-d
35-d
36-a
37-c
38-e
39-e
40-b
41-b
42-a
43-c
44-d
45-b
46-d
47-a
48-b
49-f
50-b
51-a
52-d
53-a
54-a
55-d
56-d
57-b
58-b
59-b
60-a
61-d
62-d
63-d
64-b
65-c
66-d
67-b
68b
69c
70b
71c
72e
73d
74-d
75-d
76-d
77-e
78-b
79-b
80-c
81-b

82-b
83-a
84-c
85-b
86-a
87-b
88-b
89-a
90-a
91-b
92-d
93-c
94-a
95-d
96-b
97-b
98-a
99-b
100-b

101-c
102-b

103-c
104-b
105-a
106-d
107-c
108-c
109-b
110-d
111-b
112-d
113-d
114-a
115-b
116-d
117-d
118-a
119-c
120-a
121-c
122-b
123-d
124-b
125-a
126-a
127-a
128-d
129-a
130-b
131-b
132-a
133-c
134-c
135-e
136-c
137-d
138-b
139-c
140-e
141-a
142-b
143-c
144-a
145-a
146-d
147-c
148-b
149-c
150-b
1-Homolytic Fission is :
a)Symmetrical
b)Unsymmetrical
c)Both
d)None

2- alcohols are resistant to oxidation :
A)primary
B)secondary
C)tertiary
D)All

3-When alcohol is dehydrated ar 140 oC the produxt obtnd is : A)etheneB)diethyl etherC)iodoformD)none 
4-_____ are formed in homolytic bond fission :
a)Free radicals
b)Ions
c)Both a & b
d) None

5-The factors which favor homolytic fission are :
a)Electronegativity difference is less or zero
b) Gaseous state
c) Light & Electricity
d)All of the above

6-Unsymmetrical bond fission is favored in :
a)Homolysis
b)heterolysis
c)Both
d) None

7-Direction of polar reactions is from :
a)Nucleophile to electrophile
b)Electrophile to nucleophile
c)Source to sink
d) Both a & c

8-Which of the fllowing is nucleophile :
a)Cl-
b)H2O
c)NH3
d)All

9-In tertiary Alcohols one C having OH group is attached to mainly how many more C :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

10-In combustion of methane the amount of energy released is :
a)891 kj/mol
b)892 kj/mol
c)893 kj/mol
d)None

11-Which of the following is electrophile :
a)Cl2
b)Cl-
c)Br2
d)Both a & c

12-Out of the following which reacts with alkanes in presence of ultra violet rays :
a)Chlorine
b)Bromine
c)Iodine
d)Flourine
e)Both a & b
f)Both c & d
g)All

13-The step in which chlorine free radical reacts with methane and a methyl free radical is obtained is termed as :
a)Initiation
b)Propagation
c)Termination
d)None

14-Combustion of alkanes is highly ____ so it requires ____ for initiation :
a)Endothermic & nothing
b)Exothermic & nothing
c)Endothermic & flame
d)Exothermic & spark

15-Which of the following reaction is not synthetically important :
a)Free radical reaction of alkanes
b)Halogenation of alkanes
c)Both a & b
d)None

16-During dehydrohalogenation of alkyl halides the hydrogen is removed from the C which is attached to :
a)R
b)X
c)R or X
d)None

17-The catalysts used for dehydration of aclohols are :
a)Al2O3
b)H2SO4
c)H3PO4
d)All

18-The temperature required for primary alcohol to form ethene is :
a)150oC
b)180oC
c)140-170 oC
d)All of the above

19-The catalytic hydrogenation of alkenes is at 1-5atm pressure and giving 120kj/mol per double bond and giving ______ compound :
a)Unsaturated
b)Saturated
c)Depends upon given conditions
d)None


20-The catalysts used for catalytic hydrogenation of alkenes are :
a)Pt,Pd,NiAl2O3
b) Pt,Pb,Raney Nickle
c) Pt,Pd,Ni
d)None

21-For hydration of ethene the intermediate compound is :
a)Methyl hydrogen sulphate
b)Ethyl Hydrogen Sulphate
c)Ethyl hydrogen Nitrate
d)None

22-For hydration of alkanes the optimum temperature is :
a)140 oC
b)100 oC
c) 80 oC
d)None

23-As the bromine reaches near the alkene which becomes polarized :
a)Alkene
b)Bromine Molecule
c)Both a & b
d)None

24-1% dilute alkaline KMnO4 solution is a :
a)Strong oxidizing agent
b)Mild oxidizing agent
c)Weak oxidizing agent
d)None

25-Polymerization of ethane at 400oC and 100 atm Pressure produces :
a)Polyethane
b)Polyethylene
c)Polyethanol
d)None

26-Markonikov?s rule follow :
a)Addition of unsynnetrical reagent to an unsymmetrical alkene
b) Addition of unsynnetrical alkene to an unsymmetrical alkene
c) Addition of unsynnetrical reagent to an unsymmetrical reagent
d) Addition of unsynnetrical alkene to an unsymmetrical alkane

27- Butene can have:
a)Geometrical isomerism
b)2-position isomers
c)Both a & b
d)All structural isomers

28- Geometrical isomerism is shown by :
a)Alkanes
b)Alkenes
c)Alkynes
d)Both b & c

29- Anthracene has how many benzene rings?
a)2
b)3
c)4
d)5

30-Pentane has how many isomers :
a)2
b)3
c)4
d)5

31-Oxidation of alkenes in presence of hot KMnO4 solution the products obtained can be :
a)Ketones
b)Carboxylic acids
c)Carbon dioxide
d)All

32-All sp2 orbitals in benzene ring are :
a)in different planes
b)In same planes
c)Coplanar
d)Both b & c

33-Diffused or delocalized electron cloud is formed by overlapping of :
a)one 2py & one 2pz orbitals
b)Both 2pz orbitals
c)Any 2 orbitals
d)None

34-The stability of benzene ring is compared with :
a)Cyclohexene
b)1,3 cyclohexadiene
c)1,3,6 cyclohexatriene
d)None

35-In kekule?s structure the bond lengths between different carbons are as :
a)Between C1-C4
b) Between C2-C5
c) Between C3-C6
d)None

36-During halogenation,nitration,Friedal craft?s reactions of benzene the direction of reaction is :
a)Benzene ring to electrophile
b)Electrophile to benzene ring
c)Benzene ring to nucleophile
d)Nucleophile to benzene ring

37-The acylation of benzene ring produces :
a)Methy benzene
b)Ethyl Benzene
c)Acetophenone
d)Alky Benzene

38-Which of the folllwoing are electrophile :
a)AlCl3
b)FeBr3
c)H2SO4
d)Both a & b
e)All

39-The characteristic of SN2 reactions are :
a)Change of hybridization from sp3 tetrahedral to sp2 planar
b)Attack of weak leaving group
c)Removal of Nucleophile
d)Both a & c
e)All

40-The order of SN2 reactions for primary alkyl halides is :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

41-There is another site present on alkyl halides on which nucleophile can attack during B-Elimination reaactions :
a)a-H
b)b-H
c)a-C
d)b-C

42-The rate of E1 reactions depend upon :
a)The concentration of substrate
b)Conc. Of nucleophile
c)Conc of substrate as well as nucleophile
d)None

43-Which one of the following is not a nucleophile :
a)H2O
b)H2S
c)BF3
d)NH3

44-The benzene molecule contains :
a)Three double bonds
b)two double bonds
c)One double bond
d)Delocalized pi electron charge

45-During nitration of benzene active nitrating agent is :
a)NO3
b)NO2+
c)NO2-
d)HNO3

46-Formula of chloroform is :
a)CH3Cl
b)CCl4
c)CH2Cl2
d)CHCl3

47-Optimum temperature for the fermentation is :
a)25-35 oC
b)35-45 oC
c)15-25 oC
d)None

48-The product obtained after re-Distilation of 95% alcohol in presence of CaO is called :
a)rectified spirit
b)Absolute alcohol
c)Methyleted spirit
d)None

49-For denaturation of alcohol which can be used :
a)Methanol
b)Ethanol
c)Pyridine
d)Acetone
e)All
f)All except ethanol

50-When NH3 reacts with alcohol then the catalyst used is :
a)ZnCl2
b)ThO2
c)Pyridine
d)None

51-Which reaction is correct :
a)2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONa + H2
b) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONa + H2O
c) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5OONa + H2
d) 2C2H5OH + 2Na ------> 2C2H5ONaH + HO

52-Upon oxidation of 2-methyl 2 propanol the product obtained is :
a)Ethanal
b)Propanone
c)2-Methylpropane
d)None
53-When ethanol reacts with Phospho pentachloride then the products include :
a)HCl
b)HOCl
c)H3PO3
d)None

54-The formulae for iodoform is :
a)CHI3
b)CHBr3
c)CH2OHI
d)None

55-The reason why phenol is more acidic is :
a)Delocalization of electronic cloud of benzene ring
b)Ka = 1.3 x 10^-10
c)delocaliztion of ?ve charge in ring
d)Both b & c
e)All

56-Phenol reacts with dilute HNO3 at 25oC to give :
a)TNT
b)Picric acid
c)Both a & b
d)None

57-Rectified spirit contains alcohol about :
a)14%
b)95%
c)12%
d)20%

58-Esterification of alcohols is___ with removal of water :
a)Irreversible
b)Reversible
c)Maybe both
d)None

59-CH3COCH2CH3 is ;
a)2Propanone
b)Butanone
c)Acetophenone
d)None

60-The IUPAC name of (CH3)2 CH CH2 OH is :
a)2,3methyl 2 propanol
b) 2,4methyl 2 propanone
c) 1,3ethyl 3 propanol
d) 2,3methyl 1 propenol
61-In industry for preparation of formaldehyde the optimal conditions are :
a)Pt-Asbestos
b)300oC
c)Both
d)None

62-Acetaldehyde is prepared in the laboratory by the oxidation of ethyl alcohol with :
a)Alkaline sodium dichromate solution
b)Acidfied KMnO4 Solution
b)Alkaline KMnO4 Solution
d)None

63-Acidified aqueous hydrolysis of acetaldehyde cyanohydrin gives :
a)2-Hydroxypropanoic acid
b)Lactic acid
c)alpha hydroxyl acid containing one C more than starting aldehyde or ketone
d)All

64-Which one of the following is a good source of Cyanide ion :
a)HCN
b)KCN
c)NH4CN
d)LiCN

65-Tryosine has ____ taste :
a)Sweet
b)Sour
c)Cheese
d)None

66-Which of the following pair of amino acids have sec. amino group :
a)Glycine & Proline
b)Histidine & Glutamic acid
c)Lysine & valine
d)Proline & Histidine

67-The acidic character of amino acid is due to :
a)COOH
b)COO-
b)NH2
c)NH3+

68-The catalyst used in the reaction of a-bromoacid with ammonia is :
a)K
b)P
c)Li
d)H

69-During strecker synthesis the intermediate compound obtained is :
a)Ammonium ion
b)Ammonium Chloride
c)Ammonium nitrile
d)None

70-There is a peptide molecule which is said to have molecular mass 11,312,it is termed as :
a)Polypeptide
b)Protein
c)Both a & b
d)None

71-Addition polymerization is catalyzed by :
a)Thermal decomposition of organic peroxides
b)Photochemical decomposition of organic peroxides
c)Both
d)None

72-Condensation polymerization involves the removal of :
a)Water
b)Methanol
c)Ethanol
d)All
e)Both a & b

73-Polysterene is used in :
a)Pipes
b)Gramophone records
c)Clothing
d)Cosmetic bottles

74-Plyamide resisns include :
a)Nylon -6,9
b)Nylon -3,6
c)Nylon -9,9
d)Nylon- 6.6

75-Glucose is also termed as :
a)Dextrose
b)Grape Sugar
c)Blood Sugar
d)All
e)Both b & c

76-Amylopectin has glycosidic linkages as :
a)1,2
b)1,4
c)1,2 & 1,4
d)1,4 & 1,6

77-Woody trees are generally ___% celloluse :
a)10%
b)20%
c)30%
d)40%
e)None

78-The saponification number for glycerol triplemitate is :
a)206
b)208
c)210
d)212

79-In DNA the sugar is :
a)1-Deoxyribose
b)2-Deoxribose
c)3-Deoxyribose
d)None

80-The acid chloride strength is of the order of :
a)CH3COOCl > CH3COOCl2 > CH3COOCl3 > CH3COOCl4
b) CH3COOCl < CH3COOCl2 > CH3COOCl3 < CH3COOCl4
c) CH3COOCl < CH3COOCl2 <CH3COOCl3 <CH3COOCl4
d) CH3COOCl <CH3COOCl2 ,CH3COOCl3 > CH3COOCl4

(Acetic acid, HC2H3O2 Ka = 1.8?10?5 

Chloroacetic acid, HC2H2ClO2 Ka = 1.4?10?3 

Dichloroacetic acid, HC2HCl2O2 Ka = 5.5?10?2 

Trichloroacetic acid, HC2Cl3O2 Ka = 3.0?10?1 )

81-The steps for the formation of ester are :
a)3
b)4
c)5
d)None

82-In reaction with SOCl2 which two atoms get polarized due to presence of Chloride ion :
a)C of CH3 and O
b)Alpha C and O with alpha C
c)Alpha C and adjacent O on its right
d)Polarization is not possible

83-The efficient method to obtain carboxylic acid is :
a)Methyl Ketone to Carboxylic acid
b) Acetaldehyde to Carboxylic acid
c) Formaldehyde to Carboxylic acid
d)None

84-In holoform reaction carboxylic acid contains ____ C atoms than starting aldehyde and ketone :
a)More
b)Moderate
c)Less
d)None

85-2,4 DNPH are usually :
a)liquids
b)Crystalline solids
c)gases
d)None

86-Sodium borohydride reduces :
a)C=O
b)C-C
c)C-H
d)None

87-During oxidation of aldehydes the H atom attached to ___ is oxidized :
a)Methyl
b)Carbonyl group
c)C
d)None

88-The alkoxide ion is protonated with __ to give an alcohol :
a)H3O+
b)H2O
c)OH-
d)MH4OH

89-During oxidation of ketones :
a)The carbon atom joined to the __ number of H is usually oxidized :
a)Smaller
b)medium
c)greater
d)None

90-In case of symmetrical ketones ___ C atoms adjacent to the carbony group is oxidized :
a)One
b)Two
c)Three
d)Four

91-During oxidation of unsymmetrial ketones the carbonyl group goes with:
a)Larger alkyl group
b)Smaller alkyl group
c)Separates
d)None

92-Formula for tollen?s reagent is :
a)Ag(NH3)2
b)AgNH3
c)AgNH2OH
d)[Ag(NH3)2]OH

93-In tollen?s test alongwith silver mirror we get :
a)H2O
b)NH3
c)Both
d)None

94-Fehling solution is :
a)An alkaline solution containing cupric tartrate complex ion
b) An acidic solution containing cupric tartrate complex ion
c) An alkaline solution containing cupric citrate complex ion
d)None
95-Formalin is :
a)40% formaldehyde in 50 % water
b) 30% formaldehyde in60 % water
c) 20% formaldehyde in 70 % water
d) 40% formaldehyde in 52 % water

96-Acetone reacts with HCN to form a cyanohydrin,it is an example of :
a)Electrophilic addition
b)Nucleophilic addition
c)Nucleophilic substitution
d)Electrophilic substation

97-Oxalic & Malonic acids are also called as :
a)Propanedioic and Etahnedioic acid
b)Ethanedioic and Propanedioic acid
c)Both
d)None

98-Pthalic acid has how many benzene rings :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

99-Ethanol forms formic acid by forming an intermediate product of :
a)Aldehyde
b)Ethanal
c)Methanal
d)None
100-Tollen?s reagent is a :
a)Strong oxidizing agent
b)Mild oxidizing agent
c)Weak oxidizing agent
d)None

101-Alkanenitriles will give corresponding carboxylic acids on reaction with :
a)Acids
b)Alkalies
c)Both
d)None

102-When carboxylic acids are obtained from oxidation of primary alcohols then the intermediate producs formed are:
a)Ketones
b)Aldehydes
c)Can be both of the above
d)None

103-When H atom of carboxylic acids is involved in the reactions then one thing will must be formed :
a)Hydrogen gas
b)H2O
c)Respective Salts
d)All

104-During protonation of carboxylic acid in formation of an ester the carboxylic acid at as :
a)Electrophile
b)Nucleophile
c)Can act as both
d)None

105-The correct formulae for ester is :
a)CH3COOC2H5
b) CH3COC2H5
c) CH3COOC2H5O
d) CH2COOC2H5

106-The third step of esterification is :
a)Protonation of carboxylic acids
b)Attack of alcohol
c)Elimination of H+
d)Hydrogen ion transfer

107-The formula for acetamide is :
a)CH3COONH2
b) CH3COONH3
c) CH3CONH2
d) CH3COONH

108-Which one of the following is a strong acid :
a)Phenol
b)Ethanoic acid
c)ChloroEthanoic acid
d)Alcohol

109-The Abbreviation for glutamic acid is :
a)Gla
b)Gly
c)Ala
d)None

110-Which of the following is a non-polar amino acid :
a)Glycine
b)Alanine
c)Valine
d)All
111-Carboxylate ion gives the ____ character to amino acid :
a)Acidic
b)Basic
c)Neutral
d)None

112-Which of the following are required for Strecker?s synthesis :
a)HCN
b)Amine
c)Formaldehyde
d)Both a & c
e)All

113-The compound formed due to addition of CN is called :
a)Amide
b)Amine
c)Imine
d)Nitrile

114-The unsaturated amino acids are :
a)Histidine
b)Glycine
c)Lysine
d)None

115-The secondary amino acids according to your text book are :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)4

116-The cyclic amino acid is :
a)Glycine
b)Alanine
c)Valine
d)Proline

117-The aliphatic amino acids mentioned in your text book are :
a)10
b)9
c)8
d)7

118-Which of the following derivative can not be dorectky prepared from acetic acid :
A)Acetamide
b)Acetyl Chloride
c)Acetic Anhydride
d)Ethyl acetate

119-Which of the following is not a fatty acid :
a)Propanoic acid
b)Acetic Acid
c)Pthalic Acid
d)Butanoic Acid

120-Acetamide is prepared by :
a)Heating Ammonium acetate
b)Heating methyl cyanide
c)Heating ethyl acteate
d)The hydrolysis of methyl cyanide

121-Photochemical decomposition of organic peroxides to give free radicals usually :
a)Stops the reaction
b)Initiates the free radical polymerization
c)Catalyzes the free radical polymerization
d)Nothing happens

122-Condensation polymerization reaction takes place :
a)At one side of chain
b)At both sides of the chain
c)Both are the possibilities
d)None

123-Condensation polymerizations are generally ___ in nature :
a)Neutral
b)Acidic
c)Basic
d)ionic

124-Alcohols which can be used in condensation polymerization for formation of polyester resins are :
a)Mono-ols
b)Di-ols
c)Tri-ols
d)Tetra-ols

125-The substitude of sucrose(cane sugar) is is :
a)Fructose
b)Dextrose
c)Glucose
d)None
126-Deep blue colour with iodine is given by :
a)Amylose
b)Amylppectin
c)Starch
d)glycogen

127-Natural starch can have __ amylose and __ amylopectin :
a)15% & 85%
b)25% & 95%
c)Both are possible
d)None
128-Which of the following forms the branched structure :
a)Amylose
b)Amylopectin
c)Glycogen
d)Both b & c

129- Celloluse is special characteristic of :
a)Plant kingdom
b)Marine life
c)Both
d)None

130-Celloluse is a polymer of :
a)alpha D glucose
b)Beta D Glucose
c)Glucose
d)None

131-The structure of general protein is :
a)Quartenary
b)Tertiary
c)Secondary
d)Primary

132-The sequence of amino acids combined in a peptide chain is reffered to as :
a)Primary Structure
b)Secondary structure
c)Tertiary Structure
d)None

133- Main type of secondary structure of proteins are :
a)Alpha Helix
b)Beta Strand
c)Both 
d)None
134-Hydrophobic interactions are present in ___ of proteins:
a)Primary structure
b)Secondary structure
c)Tertiary structure
d)None

135-____ also considered as primary building blocks :
a)Fatty Acids
b)Glycerols
c)Sterols
d)Both a & b
e) All
136-The polyunsaturated glycerides would have ___ M.P & B.P :
a)High
b)Medium
c)Low
d)None
137-Sterols,Vitamin D and terpenes are termed as :
a)Compund lipids
b0Associated lipids
c)Derived lipids
d)Both b & c
e)All

138-The rate of deterioration depends upon ___ of fats or oils :
a)Saturation
b)Unsaturation
c)Both
d)None

139-The quantity in miligrams(mg) taken for identification of characteristic of fat or oil per specific given amount of fat or oil is of : 
a)Acid Number & Iodine Number
b)Saponification number and iodine number
c)Acid number & Saponification number
d)Acid number
140-____ belong to sterols :
a)Ergosterol
b)Hormones of adrenal cortex
c)Cholesterol
d)Both a & c
e)All

141-Ergosterol can be converted into :
a)Ergocalciterol
b)Vitamin D1
c)Both
d)None

142-Cholesterol is precursor of :
a)Ergosterol
b)Steroid Hormones
c)Vitamin D2
d)None
143-Aromatic compounds are part of :
a)Homocyclic compounds
b)Heterocyclic compounds
c)Both
d)None

144-Which of the following is an isomerase :
a)Phosphoglyceromutases
b)Phospho transferase
c)Protease
d)Fumarase

145-During incineration the temperature ranges from :
A)900-1000
b)1000-1100
c)800-1000
d)None
146-The recycling of plastics is done by :
a)Reprocessing
b)Depolymerization
c)Transformation
d)All
147-The main pollutant of leather tanneries in the waste water is due to the salt of :
a)Lead
b)Barium Sulphate
c)Alum
d)Nickle sulphate

148-A single chloride free radical can destroy how many ozone molecules :
a)100
b)100000 
c)10000
d)10
149-Which clogs the gills of a fish :
a)Mg
b)Ca
c)Al
d)None

150-The ozone layer is ___ high :
a)15-40 km high
b)25-28 km high
c)30 km high
d)All


Answer Key :


1-a
2-c
3-b
4-a
5-d
6-b
7-d
8-d
9-c
10-a
11-d
12-e
13-b
14-d
15-c
16-a
17-d
18-d
19-b
20-c
21-b
22-b
23-b
24-b

25-b

26-c
27-c
28-b
29-b
30-b
31-d
32-d
33-b
34-d
35-d
36-a
37-c
38-e
39-e
40-b
41-b
42-a
43-c
44-d
45-b
46-d
47-a
48-b
49-f
50-b
51-a
52-d
53-a
54-a
55-d
56-d
57-b
58-b
59-b
60-a
61-d
62-d
63-d
64-b
65-c
66-d
67-b
68b
69c
70b
71c
72e
73d
74-d
75-d
76-d
77-e
78-b
79-b
80-c
81-b

82-b
83-a
84-c
85-b
86-a
87-b
88-b
89-a
90-a
91-b
92-d
93-c
94-a
95-d
96-b
97-b
98-a
99-b
100-b

101-c
102-b

103-c
104-b
105-a
106-d
107-c
108-c
109-b
110-d
111-b
112-d
113-d
114-a
115-b
116-d
117-d
118-a
119-c
120-a
121-c
122-b
123-d
124-b
125-a
126-a
127-a
128-d
129-a
130-b
131-b
132-a
133-c
134-c
135-e
136-c
137-d
138-b
139-c
140-e
141-a
142-b
143-c
144-a
145-a
146-d
147-c
148-b
149-c
150-b


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

well done


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Mariamumtaz said:


> well done


Thankoo 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

thats really awesome ..thank you


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

maryyum said:


> thats really awesome ..thank you


Youre most welcome  
Tommorow i will post bio 2nd yr InshALLAH 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

Jazak allah for ur this effort.........god bless you.........


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

CHOCLATE said:


> Jazak allah for ur this effort.........god bless you.........


Waiyyek  
Ameeen 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junaidirobot (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey can i have the answer key to it please. I will be highly obliged


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thankyou. This is so helpful. Although this is a thread for chemistry I'd like to simply confirm a minor thing. In the UHS syllabus topic number 9 is Dawn of modern physics. And in the syllabus it specifies the topics under modern physics as mainly consisting of X-ray. However in FSc book modern physics does not contain X-ray. Atomic spectra contains X-Ray's. My question is that should I do X Ray's or go through the topic of modern physics from the FSc book (which does not include information on X Ray's) 
Guys your help will be extremely appreciated!


----------



## johnupwork9 (6 mo ago)

Thankyou. This is quite useful. great for computer mcqs Despite the fact that this is a chemistry discussion, I'd like to confirm one tiny point. The topic number 9 on the UHS syllabus is the Dawn of Modern Physics. Furthermore, the curriculum lists the studies under current physics as mostly X-ray. However, X-rays are not mentioned in the FSc textbook on current physics. X-Rays are present in atomic spectra. My issue is whether I should do X-rays or study current physics from the FSc book (which does not include material on X-rays).
Your assistance, gentlemen, will be much appreciated!


----------

